# Baileigh Lathes



## Tommyturner (May 5, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a new lathe
I've peeked at a Baileigh but don't know of anyone who has ever had or even heard of this one
http://www.baileigh.com/bench-top-wood-lathe-wl-1220vs

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Tom, I stopped by the Baileigh showroom in Ontario, CA. last month because I was looking to purchase their 18×47" lathe. Baileigh started selling woodworking tools about 2 years ago. Some of their wood working tools were almost exactly the same as Grizzly tools. I discovered they will negotiate on the price. They will basically match Grizzly's price on similar items. Good luck


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I would check the manual at Baileigh for specs couple years ago pointed out to me specs different from Grizzly.

Never saw a review on that lathe but have not looked for one. For the money they are asking would also check out Delta, Jet, & Rikon.


----------



## Tommyturner (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Julian good to know about price matching

Wildwood - I currently have a Delta 46-460…it broke….couldn't get parts. 
Delta is still having their problems with service and parts…no thanks

Jet and Rikon are okay but I really like the look of the Baileigh. 
Problem is, I can't do a touch & feel since no one here in the Northeast sells them.
That was the reason of mt post….does anyone have any experience with this lathe?

I also recently purchased a Nova Comet II when my Delta failed. Disappointed with the machining, power and overall quality for the price.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I seem to recall a few years back when the guy from Baileigh was posting here, he said if you would call him, he'd try to hook you up with someone near to you so you might could go and see their equipment first hand. Wouldn't hurt to give them a call and ask if anyone within driving distance of you has one.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have had this little lath for a couple of years now and am very happy with it. Few minor issues: The drive center was too soft of a metal or something. One of the blades slightly bent. The tailstock is a bit too fat to work around. There is one tool rest maybe 6" wide; I wouldn't mind having a 2nd bigger one. The motor and the machine as a whole is very quite and has been running just fine.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I remember the Bailey guy.
I've looked at a number of their tools, but there always seems to be a better alternative, and the distribution network is sketchy. 
In this case, would the Grizz G0462 be a better lathe for less money?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Like already posted check the specs more than a price difference.

http://www.baileigh.com/media/uploads/manuals/WL-1220VS.pdf

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/t25920_m.pdf

If were in the market for a midi lathe would spend the extra money for this one!

http://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/719200_man_EN.pdf


----------

